# noyer



## gio54

Chiedo aiuto, sto traducendo una corrispondenza ma
non capisco questa frase:
"j'ai dû les noyer" letteralmente sarebbe "ho dovuto annegarli"......
ma non ci sta nel contesto della frase:
Avec les essais, j'ai dû les noyer. Ils étaient très chaud. 

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci vorrebbe un altro po' di contesto : cosa rappresenta esattamente il pronome "les" ?


----------



## gio54

è un tecnico che scrive una relazione circa l'assistenza prestata a un macchinario ( si tratta di un forno per panetteria ). Parla di prove di cottura.....riporto la fase intera
_"j'ai après le travail du client essayé de faire réguler les bacs en faisant plusieurs injections de buées et en réglant les thermostats. Avec les essaies, j'au du les noyer, Il étaoent très chaud_. (è scritto così ma dovrebbe essere *essais*)...


----------



## Zampaglione

Buongiorno,

J'ai dû les noyer vuole dire che ha rotto "les bacs". Ho trovato questa traduzione su "reverso"
noyer son moteur = ingolfare  il motore (in questo contesto non parliamo di un motore ma in francese si dice anche "noyer" per altre macchine)


----------



## Anaiss

Forse: "Con le prove/_provando_, devo averli rotti/_si vede che li ho rotti_."
Forse ha messo troppa "buée" (vapore)?
(non ci capisco niente di macchine, ma non è mai troppo tardi...)


----------



## matoupaschat

gio54 said:


> è un tecnico che scrive una relazione circa l'assistenza prestata a un macchinario ( si tratta di un forno per panetteria ). Parla di prove di cottura.....riporto la fase intera
> _"j'ai après le travail du client essayé de faire réguler les bacs en faisant plusieurs injections de buées et en réglant les thermostats. Avec les essaies, j'au du les noyer, Il étaoent très chaud_. (è scritto così ma dovrebbe essere *essais*)...


Difficile raccapezzarsi in mezzo a un francese masticato in quel modo ! Ma mi sembra verosimile che, con tutto il vapore usato, il tecnico abbia danneggiato/guastato/deteriorato *i termostati* .
@ Anaiss : esatto  buée = vapore condensato


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne connais pas du tout, mais en effectuant des recherches à partir de vos réponses, voici ce que je comprend :

Pour «* noyer* » il y a deux situations possibles :
«_Ingolfare _» : si le mécanisme est temporairement indisponible, il n’est pas détérioré il est simplement noyé, il n’est pas cassé, par exemple « _noyer un carburateur_ ».
«_Danneggiato_ » : si le mécanisme est détérioré et hors d’usage, il ne fonctionnera plus ou moins bien. Il est probable que ce soit le cas pour un thermostat ...mais avec de la vapeur ou buée ce n'est pas certain ?

Pour _« *j’ai du* noyer »_ , je comprend _« il est très probable que j’ai noyé » _ou _« j’aurais sans doute noyé » _ou _« j’aurais noyé »:_ je ne sais pas l’écrire en Italien, une tentative suivant le cas, avec détérioration ou non :
_Avrei ingolfare _ou_ forse avrei ingolfare_
_Avrei danneggiato _ou_ forse avrei danneggiato _


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsicum

Ingolfare, je pense que cela ne convient pas ici cfr http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/I/VIT_III_I_056229.xml
_«Danneggiato » : si le mécanisme est détérioré et hors d’usage, il ne fonctionnera plus ou moins bien. Il est probable que ce soit le cas pour un thermostat ...mais avec de la vapeur ou buée ce n'est pas certain ?         _Je ne comprend pas très bien moi non plus, cela dépend du type de thermostat (bilame-genre thermomètre à alcool-électronique???), et on sait que la chaleur excessive (possible avec de la vapeur) et l'humidité, cela n'est pas très bon en général . Danneggiato, cela peut être momentané ou définitif, c'est vague .


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Danneggiato, cela peut être momentané ou définitif, c'est vague .


Ciao,
Merci pour ces précisions.
Effectivement, dans ce cas _danneggiato_ est plus approprié.

Mais comment traduire la notion sous entendue de probabilité, d’hypothèse vraisemblable «_ j’ai du_ _noyer _» ? 
La certitude serait «_ j’ai noyé_ ».


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Ciao,
> Merci pour ces précisions.
> Effectivement, dans ce cas _danneggiato_ est plus approprié.
> 
> Mais comment traduire la notion sous entendue de probabilité, d’hypothèse vraisemblable «_ j’ai du_ _noyer _» ?
> La certitude serait «_ j’ai noyé_ ».


* Comme en français : _devo avere danneggiato_
_* _En utilisant le futur :_ avrò danneggiato_
_*_ Avec forse_ :_ _forse ho danneggiato_ 
Le conditionnel, c'est plutôt dans une supposition, ou alors c'est une forme d'adoucissement : (in un negozio)_ avrei bisogno di _


PS J'ai ajouté des synonymes de _danneggiare_ au post #8


----------

